# Flood light Juwel vision 260



## AndyTez260 (11 Sep 2020)

Hi, I've just registered on this site after reading for many years. 

Can you help me decide which flood lights to use and how many? 

I've been running a juwel vision 260 tank for a few years now and I've never been able to grow carpeting plants well. 

I've currently got 4 45w t5 tubes but one has failed and rather than just replacing the bulb I'm looking to move to flood lights. 

My idea is just to sit them on a glass lid will that work? Think it needs to be an even number due to the black bracing in the middle of the tank. 

I've attached an old pic of my tank, the hair grass got covered in bba and died which I why I think I need stronger lights.


----------



## Luketendo (11 Sep 2020)

What's the budget? Do you have CO2 and ferts?


----------



## AndyTez260 (11 Sep 2020)

Budget is cheap, new glass lid will be £60 plus I think 4 30w lights will be another £60, I can't think of any cheaper way to do it? 

Yes I've got inline co2, not much in way of ferts I have done iron but not noticed much difference.


----------



## hypnogogia (11 Sep 2020)

AndyTez260 said:


> I've currently got 4 45w t5 tubes but one has failed and rather than just replacing the bulb I'm looking to move to flood lights.


I don’t think it’s lack of light that’s at fault here.  4 T5 tubes on that tank is  lot.  Are you currently using reflectors? Have the tubes ever been replaced?  
what are those love.y purple fish you have?


----------



## Luketendo (11 Sep 2020)

AndyTez260 said:


> Budget is cheap, new glass lid will be £60 plus I think 4 30w lights will be another £60, I can't think of any cheaper way to do it?
> 
> Yes I've got inline co2, not much in way of ferts I have done iron but not noticed much difference.



I would just stick with the T5s if I were you...


----------



## AndyTez260 (11 Sep 2020)

Yeah I've got reflectors on three of the tubes, I can't fit on at the front due to the bow, it's probably been a year since they were replaced but I I think the unit is faulty as the bulb just stopped working and I've tried a spare and it's still not working.
I should probably take of off and check all the connectors properly I did get an electric shock! 

The purple fish is a rainbow shiner

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_shiner?wprov=sfla1


----------



## AndyTez260 (11 Sep 2020)

The tank is 64cm deep, is that too deep for t5s to reach the substrate?


----------



## hypnogogia (11 Sep 2020)

AndyTez260 said:


> The purple fish is a rainbow shiner
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rainbow_shiner?wprov=sfla1


They're beautiful.  



AndyTez260 said:


> The tank is 64cm deep, is that too deep for t5s to reach the substrate?


I have the same tank and started with only two tubes and couldn't get tenellus to carpet, but with 4 I could.  Have since changed to LED as I got fed up with replacing 4 bulbs regularly.


----------



## AndyTez260 (11 Sep 2020)

Is that easier to grow than hairgrass?


----------



## hypnogogia (11 Sep 2020)

I don't know. There are other more knowledgeable folk on here who will know the answer to that.


----------



## AndyTez260 (11 Sep 2020)

Yeah I think they are an off size which makes replacing the tubes more expensive which is why I want to switch to leds, which leds are you running?


----------



## hypnogogia (11 Sep 2020)

I'm using two.  The Juwel Helialux (not spectrum version) and Interpet Trispec HO LED.


----------



## AndyTez260 (11 Sep 2020)

Thanks I looked at the juwel helialux as that would be perfect for my tank as it fits the flaps but it's expensive and I don't think one would be enough on its own, I can't stretch to two.


----------



## hypnogogia (11 Sep 2020)

if you've got 4 tubes at the moment, what about replacing them with LED ones that fit into T5 holders?


----------



## Wolf6 (11 Sep 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> if you've got 4 tubes at the moment, what about replacing them with LED ones that fit into T5 holders?


And you wouldnt even have to do it in one go, can spread out the cost that way.


----------



## AndyTez260 (11 Sep 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> if you've got 4 tubes at the moment, what about replacing them with LED ones that fit into T5 holders?


That's a good idea, not sure if my unit is compatible I did try one bulb arcadia t5 tropical Pro it didn't last very long maybe they need to be used in pairs. I did message iquatics and they couldn't confirm if my unit was compatible  or if it can only be used in pairs but at around £40 per bulb I went back to standard florecent bulbs.


----------



## AndyTez260 (11 Sep 2020)

I've got my arcadia led strip to work , and I'm thinking the bba on the hair grass was because my inline co2 was blocked just gone back to the standard in tank diffuser, let's give it some time and see how things go.


----------

